# BO in small town?



## BSSTG (Feb 18, 2013)

Greetings

Just curious. Have any of you folks heard of a town in the 20k population range that has no building official? We officially don't have one. Just me. Overworked and I think underpaid. We have no fire marshall either, just me as the fire code official. I know why there isn't a BO and it was a control thing with the old political system. Kinda sucks though even though my pay is not too bad. Thinking of making a few waves.

BS


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2013)

I would say that if you are the only one there, then you are by default, the building official and the fire marshall.........just sayin......


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 18, 2013)

I would be glad to have a job just me.


----------



## ICE (Feb 19, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Thinking of making a few waves.


Think again.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2013)

Well we are at 50000 and kind of do not have a Bo


----------



## north star (Feb 19, 2013)

*= = =*

BSSTG,

Suggest that before you make waves, that you have your resume

updated and you are prepared to transition to something else &

possibly somewhere else.

I do not know what your situation is, but "your powers that be"

may not appreciate or be receptive to your "wave making".......Only

you will know that!

If you do decide to move on this, ...the best of luck to you and

keep us updated!

*$ $ $*


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> GreetingsJust curious. Have any of you folks heard of a town in the 20k population range that has no building official? We officially don't have one. Just me. Overworked and I think underpaid. We have no fire marshall either, just me as the fire code official. I know why there isn't a BO and it was a control thing with the old political system. Kinda sucks though even though my pay is not too bad. Thinking of making a few waves.
> 
> BS


how many people do you have working for you??


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 19, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> how many people do you have working for you??


2 code enforcement folks.     I am the only inspector, fire inspector, flood plain manager and am supervisor of the code enforcement dept. When I say "waves' maybe I just misstated. Ripples may be more appropriate. What prompted this was my boss (new guy) wanting me to update my job description. So I get to looking at this thing and it's actually more of building official job for sure. It's really not that big of a deal other than resume enhancement. I'm actually paid fairly well for this region. All said, every town in the region has a building official if they are home rule except here.

BS


----------



## pwood (Feb 19, 2013)

careful what you wish for. I do exactly what you do and have the title. Thru the years my duties have increased substantially and my pay has not. I do get new titles though in lieu of pay raises.:mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Feb 19, 2013)

BSSTG -

My last boss retired in '05 and he was the official BO.  Does your BO get appointed by city council/county board of supervisors/other?  I ask because here the BO is appointed.  Maybe another wrinkle to the conundrum. 

Sue, unofficial official title - Building Inspector/Official


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2013)

just put fire marshal/ building offical

and ask for more people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you might contact these folks for guidance:::

Home


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 19, 2013)

Once a jurisdiction reaches the milestone of distinguishing between the professions of inspection and the profession of property maintenance code enforcement, and particularly when there exists a supervisory function, it is a good idea to align job descriptions with descriptions used by our profession. Looks to me as though you are serving in the capacity of Building Official. Since you are being asked, I beleve it is an especially good time to develop job descriptions for Building Official, Inspector(s), and Code Enforcement Officer (for property maintenance). These distinctions will serve as a good guide as your jurisdiction grows with respect to compensation, and delegation of responsibilities.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2013)

the bo in texas may only need to be title and not someone that knows what they are doing or carries any certs????????


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 19, 2013)

BUILDING OFFICIAL. The officer or other designated authority charged with the administration and enforcement of this code, or a duly authorized representative.

FIRE CODE OFFICIAL. The fire chief or other designated authority charged with the administration and enforcement of the code, or a duly authorized representative.

As the FCO you don't need a fire marshall and it looks like you are already the duly authorized BO

I would follow jobsavers advice, just keep it simple and do not include certification requirements in the job description, that should be in the qualifications section during hire


----------



## Yankee (Feb 19, 2013)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Once a jurisdiction reaches the milestone of distinguishing between the professions of inspection and the profession of property maintenance code enforcement, and particularly when there exists a supervisory function, it is a good idea to align job descriptions with descriptions used by our profession. Looks to me as though you are serving in the capacity of Building Official. Since you are being asked, I beleve it is an especially good time to develop job descriptions for Building Official, Inspector(s), and Code Enforcement Officer (for property maintenance). These distinctions will serve as a good guide as your jurisdiction grows with respect to compensation, and delegation of responsibilities.


Just to clarify a portion of your comment  a Code Enforcement Officer (at least as I know the term) is not only for property maintenance codes. CEO also are "titled" for enforcement of local regulations (Zoning) and Building Codes.


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 19, 2013)

Code Enforcement is a catch all term that describes in general terms what many of us do for a living . . . work with codified language and documents. Lawyers practice law. Doctors practice medicine. Engineers practice engineering. Code Enforcement Professionals practice working with codified languge and documents. Then, we specialize. There are Real Estate Lawyers, Podiatrists, and Civil Engineers. The larger and more complex the organization, the more tendency and need toward specialization.

It will serve all of our professions in code enforcement well to distinguish from those code professionals that work with codified language and documents from the actual occupation of a Code Enforcement Officer. This is especially pertinent to a small organization having hired generalists, but growing to the point of needing to have specialization.

I think it is constructive to draw lines around the actual permitting process itself.  Certain occupations revolve around a permitting process and others do not revolve around a permitting process. Here we can distinguish building professionals from property maintenance professionals, or what the lay person thinks of when presented with the term, Code Enforcement Officer.

Clear as mud.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 20, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> 2 code enforcement folks. I am the only inspector, fire inspector, flood plain manager and am supervisor of the code enforcement dept. When I say "waves' maybe I just misstated. Ripples may be more appropriate. What prompted this was my boss (new guy) wanting me to update my job description. So I get to looking at this thing and it's actually more of building official job for sure. It's really not that big of a deal other than resume enhancement. I'm actually paid fairly well for this region. All said, every town in the region has a building official if they are home rule except here. BS


Lots of good advice posted by your Lone Star comtemporaries and neighbors.

Another perspective; is it a big deal to his boss? Could it be what prompted this new guys request for job descriptions to have an official position(s) and come up with a pay schedule in comparison to other jurisdictions?

Francis


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 20, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Lots of good advice posted by your Lone Star comtemporaries and neighbors.Another perspective; is it a big deal to his boss? Could it be what prompted this new guys request for job descriptions to have an official position(s) and come up with a pay schedule in comparison to other jurisdictions?
> 
> Francis


Yes, I was informed that the reasoning for this is for comparisons to be made with other jurisdictions regarding pay etc. Supposedly we will have some consultants working on this in the next budget cycle. Never a dull moment.

BS


----------



## jim baird (Feb 20, 2013)

I was signed on as a vendor of services to do building inspection, then harried to take on zoning, then two yrs later, summarily dumped as town council decided to opt for "head in the sand" approach to both zoning and building.   Kind of like taking two steps in reverse, they were quite disrespectful in their treatment of me.  (So much for small-town politics)  ((BTw, the new Mayor's father-in-law was a long-time clerk who was busted by the prior Mayor's campaign for running a blatantly sloppy election [prosecution of which cost city a bundle in legal fees]))  Clerk resigned abruptly when challenger took office, only to come back when boy-in-law succeeded challenger in next election.  (((Can you spell crooked?)))


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 20, 2013)

jim baird said:
			
		

> I was signed on as a vendor of services to do building inspection, then harried to take on zoning, then two yrs later, summarily dumped as town council decided to opt for "head in the sand" approach to both zoning and building.   Kind of like taking two steps in reverse, they were quite disrespectful in their treatment of me.  (So much for small-town politics)  ((BTw, the new Mayor's father-in-law was a long-time clerk who was busted by the prior Mayor's campaign for running a blatantly sloppy election [prosecution of which cost city a bundle in legal fees]))  Clerk resigned abruptly when challenger took office, only to come back when boy-in-law succeeded challenger in next election.  (((Can you spell crooked?)))


Good grief! That's awful. I was in our municipal court today for a case and learned a little history. Several years ago the local muni judge (fired about 5 years ago) would require payment of fines in briskets, soda, various assorted foodstuffs and then turn around and give it to the local boy's club to sell at their fundraisers. I don't know how he was never visited by the Texas Rangers. Spooky stuff for sure huh?

Byron


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 21, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Yes, I was informed that the reasoning for this is for comparisons to be made with other jurisdictions regarding pay etc. Supposedly we will have some consultants working on this in the next budget cycle. Never a dull moment.BS


Byron apparently you've been there for a while and be doing things right.  May they find you are worth almost twice as much and not limit to a 10% increase. The HR dept. may help with the research if there is one.

Francis


----------

